# نساء مؤثرات في الكتاب المقدس



## مورا مارون (17 يونيو 2008)

* امنامريم العذراء:*

*كانت فتاة من الناصرة مخطوبة لرجل اسمه يوسف دخل إليها الملاك وقال لها "سلام لكِ أيتها المنعم عليها مباركة أنت فى النساء" فعندما سمعت كلامه خافت وفكرت ما وراء هذا الكلام لكن الملاك طمأنها وقال لها "لا تخافى يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع" انتابت مريم بعد هذا اللقاء مشاعر متضاربة من الفرح والخوف، القلق والاضطراب فهى فتاة صغيرة لا تعرف الكثير، ليس عندها خبرة فى الحياة، تحيا بطريقة هادئة، ليس عندها طموحات كثيرة سوى أن تتزوج من خطيبها وتكون أسرة لكن بالرغم من مخاوفها إلا أنها اختارت أن تقبل أن تكون أماً للمخلص، لقد كانت مريم تحيا حياة خاضعة طائعة لله متضعة أمامه دائماً حتى أنها قالت للملاك "هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك" لقد كلفتها هذه الطاعة والخضوع الكثير من المتاعب. بداية من يوسف خطيبها الذى شك فى براءتها إلى نظرات الناس من حولها الممتلئة باللوم والحكم عليها بالموت رجماً حسب شريعة موسى لكنها استمرت طائعة ومنتظرة أن يأتى من خلالها المخلص وهى تحمله فى أحشائها وينبض بداخلها روحه القدوس، بالرغم من أن الطريق كان مظلماً، صعباً، غير واضح المعالم. إن الله له مقاصد عظيمة فى حياتك وفى مرات كثيرة تكون هذه المقاصد غير مفهومة لكِ ولمن حولك. لكن ينتظر منكِ أن تقبلى مثلما قبلت مريم أن يتحقق قصد الله فى حياتك غير مكترثة بمن حولك وهكذا تنالين مكافآة عظيمة باتباعك لإرادة الله لكِ.* 

*استر*​ 
*كانت استير فتاة فقيرة يتيمة ولكنها أصبحت ملكة لإمبراطورية من اعظم إمبراطوريات العالم، لقد كانت استيرعلى استعداد كملكة ان تضحى بكل شئ فى سبيل قضية كبرى فقد كانت تتمتع بحكم سديد واتزان رائع،
و إستطاعت بحكمتها أن تنجى نفسها وبيتها وشعبها من الهلاك عندما اطاعت الله واستخدمت حكمتها. فقد حُكم عليها بالإعدام هى وشعبها ولكن لما طلبت الله وتضرعت أمامه أعطاها خطة حكيمة فى التعامل مع زوجها الملك الوثني الذي وقع بيده مكتوب يقضى بهلاكها هي وشعبها دون أن يدرى لكنها لم تصنع مثل أخريات من زوجات الملوك الذين يحاولون التخلص من أزواجهن بأي طريقة عندما يجدون الخطر محدق بهم لكنها المرأة المتعقلة التي تقدمت بحب وشجاعة لزوجها فآثرته وأقنعته بمدبر الجريمة وانتهى الأمر كله لصالحها لأنها خضعت لله، و أخذت مكانها كزوجة واستخدمت حكمتها فنجت هى وشعبها.*​ 
*مريم النبية*

*اول مرة قابلنا فيها مريم كانت تقوم بعمل من أعظم اعمال التاريخ ، فى رعاية طفل، اذ كانت تراقب اخاها الطفل ( موسى ) وهو يطفو على سطح نهر النيل، فى مهد لا ينفذ اليه الماء.
وكانت سرعة بديهة مريم هى السبب فى أن تقوم امه بتربيته عندما قالت لإبنة فرعون اتريدين مرضعة له وذهبت واحضرت ام الرضيع لتكون مرضعة له . لا شك أن هذا الحدث يدل على تفوق مريم النبية مريم الباهر وشخصيتها المقنعة الرائعة.
لكن هذه الشخصية اهتزت عندما تزوج موسى فقد ظهر احساسها الدفين بعدم الامان واضحا فى نقدها لموسى وسخريتها به. فعندما تزوج موسى لم تعد مريم هى المرأه الاولى فى حياة الشعب بل اكثر من هذا لقد شعرت ان موسى قد اصبح اهم شخص فى بنى اسرائيل فتساءلت " هل كلم الرب موسى وحده؟ "وكان رد الله سريعا بدون أن ينكر دورها فأعلن الله تعالى علاقته الخاصة بموسى بعدها ضُربت مريم بالبرص ، المرض المميت عقابآ لها على عدم خضوعها ولكن موسى كعهده تشفع من اجل اخته ، فشفى الله مريم من مرضها.
لذا علينا قبل أن ننقد أى شخص آخر ان نقف وقفة طويلة لاكتشاف دوافعنا فإهمالنا لدوافعنا قد يأتى علينا بنتائج مدمرة وكثيراً ما يكون ما يسمى " النقد البناء" فى حقيقته نقدا مدمرا فأسهل الطرق الخادعة للرفع من شأننا هى أن نحط من شأن الآخرين. فهل انت على استعداد لان تفحص دوافعك قبل توجيه النقد ؟ فربما يكون النقد الذى توجهه للآخرين ، يجب أن يوجه اليك انت شخصياً. 
*
*ايزابيل*

*تظهر إيزابل في الكتاب المقدس كأشر امرأة بل أن الكتاب المقدس يستخدم اسمها مثالاً للناس الذين يرفضون الله تماما ، لقد كانت ايزابل زوجة لاخاب ( أحد ملوك شعب الله) ولكنها صممت على جعل كل شعب الله يعبدون الأصنام. وبدا الأمر أمام إيليا النبي أنها نجحت، فقد ظن أنه الوحيد الذى ظل امينا لله، الى أن قال له الله سبحانه وتعالى أنه مازال هناك سبعة الآف مازالوا يعبدون الله. كان لإيزابل سلطان عظيم، فهى لم تتحكم فى زوجها الملك آخاب فحسب بل كان هناك 850 كاهناً وثنياً متكاتفين تحت سلطاتها. لقد كانت مكرسة لآلهتها وللحصول على ما تريد. وكانت تؤمن بأن للملك الحق والحرية فى أن يمتلك أى شئ يريده. وعندما رفض نابوت ( أحد افراد الشعب) أن يبيع حقله لآخاب، دبرت إيزابل، بدون رأفه، قتل نابوت وامتلاك حقله. لقد أدت شرور إيزابل وقساوة قلبها الى نتائج أليمة فى حياتها ، فقد فقدت زوجها فى معركة وقتل ابنها على يد ياهو الذى تولى العرش بالقوة وماتت هى نفسها بطريقه مشينة مخزية مثلما عاشت. واذا قارنا بين حياة ايزابل وإيليا، نعجب بقوة التزام كل منهما اما الفارق الكبير فكان موضوع التزامهما، فقد كانت ايزابل ملتزمة لنفسها ولألهتها الكاذبة اما إيليا فكان ملتزما تماماً لله الواحد الحقيقى وفى النهاية اثبت الله ان إيليا كان على صواب . فلمن التزامك؟ وما هو تقدير الله لألتزامك؟ *

*المرأة الشونمية*

*قررت المرأة الشونمية ان يكون للرب مسكناً فى بيتها رغم بُعد زوجها الذى يكبرها فى السن وانشغاله الدائم فى العمل قررت هذه المرأة الا يخلو بيتها من الرب. كانت هذه المرأة وحيدة منفردة مستقلة لكنها بإرادتها قررت أن يكون لها علاقة
مع هذا الإله الحي بدون أهداف أو طلبات لكنها طلبت فقط مسكن الله القدوس وكأنها تقول واحدة سألت من الرب واياها التمس أن أسكن في بيت الرب كل ايام حياتى.
فطلبت من زوجها ان تُعد حجرة ليستريح فيها رجل الله " اليشع " النبى اعدتها ليستقر بها الله وكأنها تطلب الرب ليسكن فى بيتها ويستريح عندها.
لقد كانت هذه المرأة ربة بيت ولكنها لم تستسلم للملل وروتين الحياة اليومية لكنها فكرت وابدعت ببناء تلك الغرفة لرجل الله وتعبت فى اعدادها ولذا باركها الله ببركة لم تفكر فيها واعطاها إبنا ورغم أنه عندما اصبح غلام مات الا انها لم تستلم بل قطعت الاميال واتت الى رجل الله واخبرنه والزمته بأن ياتى معها واقام الله الغلام مستخدما اليشع النبى، لم تستلم هذه المرأة للملل والروتين اليومى بل طلبت الرب ليستريح فى بيتها وانت ايضا لا تستسلمى للملل وروتين الحياة اليومية لكن فكرى وابدعى ببناء تلك الغرفة لرجل الله ، لا تستسلمى للملل والرتابة بل اطلبى الرب وانتظريه ليقودك وبالتاكيد سيجعلك مبتكرة خلاقة فى بيتك ومع الأخرين وسيباركك ايضا ببركات ربما لم تطلبيها*

*ملكة سبأ*

*زارت ملكة سبأ الملك سليمان بعد أن سمعت عن حكمته وكانت هى ملكة الجنوب كانت ملكة ارستقراطية عظيمة – يمكن أن تكون من نساء القمة.
كانت إمراة مغامرة – جاءت من مكان بعيد فى رحلة شاقة. كانت متميزة لها تاثير جبار على حياة أفراد مملكتها وكانت أيضا متميزة بثقافتها – ذات عقل ثاقب – لديها عـطش لمزيد من المعرفة والعلم والفكر – فهى إمرأة تحب الحكمة جاءت لسليمان لتمتحنه بمسائل تختص الحكمة والمعرفة التى اشتهر بها سليمان 
وهكذا ما يميز إمرأة عن الأخرى – ليس جمالها أو عائلتها بل عقلها وحكمتها. كانت ملكة سباً أيضا إمراة تبحث – تبحث عن الحقيقة عن معنى الحياة والوجود- تبحث عن من وراء سليمان – سر حياته ومجده وقوته وحكمته – لم يكن سليمان هو القصد الوحيد المنشود لها بل كان سليمان فى نظرها مفتاحا تدخل به إلى سر الوجود ومجده –
لذلك نراها تقول عندما اكتشفت سر حكمة سليمان:
ليكن مبارك الرب الهك الذي سُـر بك ( امل 10 : 9 )
إن حياتها الارستقراطية وثروتها ومملكتها لم تعطها الشبع الذى يملأ حياتها – لم تكن راضية عن نفسها قبل أن تصل إلى الحق وتدركة ، كان الله قصدها واكتشافها الأعظم لقد جاءت تسأل عن هذا الإله الذى يعبده سليمان. 
يقول الكتاب المقدس: "وأعطى الملك سليمان لملكة سبأ كل مشتهاها الذى طلبت عدا ما أعطاها إياه حسب كرم الملك سليمان فانصرفت وذهبت الى أرضها هى وعبيدها(امل 10 : 13).
إن حياة كل منا تبدأ مع ذاك الذى هو أعظم من سليمان ومن كل الأنبياء- حين نتعرف عليه ونعرفه ونسلمه الحياة. إن ملكة سبأ كانت تحب الحكمة وكانت تبحث عن الحق حتى أدركته – والمسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة فلنسلمه حياتنا وأيامنا وأحلامنا وليكن هو سيدنا وطريقنا.
*




​
​*​*


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نساء مؤثرات في الكتاب المقدس*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل 

القيم ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fns (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نساء مؤثرات في الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نساء مؤثرات في الكتاب المقدس*



candy Shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> 
> القيم ربنا يباركك​


 

شكرا لردك وربنا يبارك خدمتك معانا


----------



## مورا مارون (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وانشالله يكون لينا بركة من قرائته​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نساء مؤثرات في الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا مورا
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نساء مؤثرات في الكتاب المقدس*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


*ربنا معك *

*شكرااا*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (22 يونيو 2008)

موضوع حلو جدا ومهم اوى ان قدوتنا فى الحياه تكون شخصيات من الكتاب المقدس مشوا بامانه مع الله
المسيح اله السلام يبارك حياتك


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نساء مؤثرات في الكتاب المقدس*

_*ما احلى انت نتكلم عن نساء الكتاب المقدس 
وما احلى ان نتكلم عن امنا وحبيبتنا وشفيتنا امنا العذراء مرمي ام المخلص والدة الاله
موضوع جميل وميرسى لتعب محبتك​*_


----------



## مورا مارون (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نساء مؤثرات في الكتاب المقدس*

فعلا كلامك صحيح 

نحنا لينا قدوة كبيرة اوي 

بامنا مريم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> * امنامريم العذراء:*
> 
> *كانت فتاة من الناصرة مخطوبة لرجل اسمه يوسف دخل إليها الملاك وقال لها "سلام لكِ أيتها المنعم عليها مباركة أنت فى النساء" فعندما سمعت كلامه خافت وفكرت ما وراء هذا الكلام لكن الملاك طمأنها وقال لها "لا تخافى يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع" انتابت مريم بعد هذا اللقاء مشاعر متضاربة من الفرح والخوف، القلق والاضطراب فهى فتاة صغيرة لا تعرف الكثير، ليس عندها خبرة فى الحياة، تحيا بطريقة هادئة، ليس عندها طموحات كثيرة سوى أن تتزوج من خطيبها وتكون أسرة لكن بالرغم من مخاوفها إلا أنها اختارت أن تقبل أن تكون أماً للمخلص، لقد كانت مريم تحيا حياة خاضعة طائعة لله متضعة أمامه دائماً حتى أنها قالت للملاك "هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك" لقد كلفتها هذه الطاعة والخضوع الكثير من المتاعب. بداية من يوسف خطيبها الذى شك فى براءتها إلى نظرات الناس من حولها الممتلئة باللوم والحكم عليها بالموت رجماً حسب شريعة موسى لكنها استمرت طائعة ومنتظرة أن يأتى من خلالها المخلص وهى تحمله فى أحشائها وينبض بداخلها روحه القدوس، بالرغم من أن الطريق كان مظلماً، صعباً، غير واضح المعالم. إن الله له مقاصد عظيمة فى حياتك وفى مرات كثيرة تكون هذه المقاصد غير مفهومة لكِ ولمن حولك. لكن ينتظر منكِ أن تقبلى مثلما قبلت مريم أن يتحقق قصد الله فى حياتك غير مكترثة بمن حولك وهكذا تنالين مكافآة عظيمة باتباعك لإرادة الله لكِ.*
> 
> ...



[r​
*موضوعكم أكثر من رائع

مفيد جدااا وهام

 الرب يباركك واسرتك امين*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2009)

_موضو جميل جدا وائع
شكرا جدااااااااااااا​_


----------



## مورا مارون (12 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _موضو جميل جدا وائع​_
> 
> _شكرا جدااااااااااااا_​


 


شكرااا لقرائته مرة ثانية 

شكراااا​


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر مورا 


موضوع راااااائع جداااا


ربنا بفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (20 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي  هابي يانجل
كليموووووو
شكراااااا
لمرورركم
​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (20 فبراير 2009)

جميل اوووي

الحمد الله على نعمة المسيحية​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 فبراير 2009)

الحمد الله على نعمة المسيحية
اهلاا بيكي حبيبتي
بس لي رأي
 هذه الجملة ليست مننا
نقول نشكر الرب ع نعمته ​


----------

